
The single most insightful chart about the current state of the world - cporios
https://www.gapminder.org/tools/#$chart-type=bubbles
======
mhkl
Average age by itself is not very insightful. Happiness, illness, cause of
death, wars and spending on health care are more insightful and will show a
very different bubble graph.

